
Inevitability in technology - gwintrob
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2016/5/2/inevitability-in-technology
======
noir-york
And where are the next footsteps heading, in terms of technology? VR? IoT? VR
will make about as big a bang as 3D TVs...

AI is the best candidate - and its a natural progression of gradually
replacing ourselves from ever more forms of labour.

